# [SOLVED] Cannot get past the Biostar splash screen.



## Muffinabus (Mar 23, 2008)

It won't enter bios, it just sits there and says "Press [DEL] to enter SETUP". Obviously pressing Delete does nothing. It's not my computer, it is a friend of mine that came to me for help after trying everything he could. First thing I assumed was it was a jumper problem on one of the drives. He has a Sata hard drive connected, two DVD drives/burners, and the floppy. I disconnected all the drives and got the same exact result. I took my extra IDE drive from my computer, set it up to be the master, by itself, and put it in his, same result. I literally did everything I could think of, and it just brings me to the same splash screen. We are using the onboard video on the motherboard, so I tried an extra AGP card I had lying around (silly me forgot to plug it in to the power supply, but the mobo did recognize that I forgot and yelled at me). Even with the video card in, same old screen with no way of gettin by.

I noticed that when I plugged all the drives back in, that there was usually one lit up at a time. Turned it on, and the floppy light stayed green. Unplugged the floppy, and the top DVD drive had a yellow constant light. The drive with the light doesn't do anything, but the other drive will accept a CD (I have the windows XP cd in there) and it sounds like it was trying to read it, but to no avail.

I am literally out of ideas trying to figure out what is causing this. I don't even think it is following through with POST properly. I unplugged the keyboard once just to see if it would yell at me, and it beeps as if it didn't see a problem, and just pops up at the splash screen again.

I only know the motherboard model right now, but if you would like the processor I can get that for ya too.

It's a K8M800, website right here: http://biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=K8M800MAM2


I feel it is also worth noting that my friend has two computers with the motherboard and both are doing the same exact thing.

Any help is appreciated, I'm sure it will be good just to have another persons view on the whole thing.

EDIT: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3590789&CatId=14

^ This is the combo he got for both of the computers that were having problems.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Cannot get past the Biostar splash screen.*

Make sure the ram is compatible. Try another keyboard perferably a ps2.

If still no go,,,,,,
Clear the cmos
lay the motherboard on the box it came with and install only
cpu with fan&heatsink
1 stick ram
psu
case speaker
keyboard, mouse, monitor

Start it by briefly touching the 2 pins the power switch connect to with a screw driver

This is called a bench test, report back what happens


----------



## Muffinabus (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Cannot get past the Biostar splash screen.*

I'll have to ask him what memory he got for the computers to check if it is indeed compatible. I'd try using mine but I don't think mine is either. I've tried a separate keyboard (both used were PS/2) but that didn't help.

I'll give the bench test a try, though to clarify, what exactly am I touching with the screwdriver? Seemed a bit unclear and I don't really want to be touching misc pins with metal objects and whatnot :3

The memory seems compatible. He's got a 1GB DDR2 667Mhz PC5300 stick in there: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...tails.asp?EdpNo=3261242&body=MAIN#detailspecs


----------



## Muffinabus (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Cannot get past the Biostar splash screen.*

We got it working. We unplugged EVERYTHING except for the power button, case speaker, CPU, ram, and hard drive, and it worked. We narrowed it down to the case sleep jumper pins, it worked the moment we unplugged that one. Thanks for your assistance though


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome


----------

